# New to the forum!



## faithheatingcooling (Aug 16, 2018)

Hello everyone. Im Stephen, from Chicago. I wanted to introduce myself to the site and look forward to joining in on the conversations. Ive been doing HVAC for 16 years and found that these forums are pretty resourceful. Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## faithheatingcooling (Aug 16, 2018)

also, Im unable to adjust my aviator. there are no buttons for doing so on the profile page? anybody have a solution? lol . Thanks in advance.


----------



## JoelLee (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi Stephen. Great to have you here.


----------



## escondidocarpet001 (Feb 20, 2020)

Hi Stephen! Nice to meet you and welcome to the community.


____
Joel - Escondido carpet cleaning


----------

